# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  3D Milling on the Hyrel Model 16A

## Davo



----------


## curious aardvark

looks like you need to add a vacumn nozzle to the head (should be easy enough to make one with standard shop vacumn fitting), but other than that - pretty good :-)

----------


## Davo

That's what the pink printed part you see is for. However, we were milling too deeply for the nozzle we have at hand.  :Smile:

----------

